# Gaaa. Peanuts? Radish?



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been sticking religiously to the low-FODMAP diet and I'm doing pretty well on it (about an 80% improvement overall) but had an unexplained flare-up today. Yesterday I had cooked radishes (which I thought were on the ok list) and the day before I had a nut bar with peanuts (which I think may have been on my no list) otherwise no deviations. Anybody else out there have problems with either of these two foods?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Food Shihttp://foodshi.com/says no on Peanuts on low-FODMAP, yes on Radish.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't believe peanuts are specifically high-FODMAP, but about 99% of nut/granola bars contain honey or corn syrup. I have found one brand, Nature's Path Organics, which uses rice syrup instead, but even still I suspect that it may not be pure rice syrup. I sometimes feel off after eating one if I've had other things that contain trace amounts of FODMAPs, but not always.My source has no info on radishes. Can't help there since I don't like them and haven't had any while on low-FODMAP.


----------



## Clarice Dietitian (Feb 24, 2012)

I also think Radishes and peanuts are both fine on the Low FODMAP diet. It is worth being aware of a couple of things: some vegetables have different amounts of fructans depending on the season. I remember going into Autumn and drinking beetroot in my fresh juices, noticing that it got more and more bitter and created more gas too. So perhaps the same was for the radishes?With the peanut bar I too wonder what it was 'stuck together' with - usually some honey or fructose rich syrup? Also with the nut bars or toasted mueslis containing nuts, it is worth chewing them really well as they can be more difficult to digest. I am a fan of pre soaking all nuts and seeds to reduce the enzyme inhibitors that can cause abdominal discomfort. Not that you are going to soak a nut bar! But if you are eating nuts and seeds, soak them in water overnight and then drain, pat dry and store in the fridge for up to a week. It helps digestion of them hugely and you get more nutrition from them too. Enjoy...


----------



## Danzig (Apr 4, 2012)

whiterose1713 said:


> I don't believe peanuts are specifically high-FODMAP, but about 99% of nut/granola bars contain honey or corn syrup. I have found one brand, Nature's Path Organics, which uses rice syrup instead, but even still I suspect that it may not be pure rice syrup. I sometimes feel off after eating one if I've had other things that contain trace amounts of FODMAPs, but not always.My source has no info on radishes. Can't help there since I don't like them and haven't had any while on low-FODMAP.


I'm pretty sure (although I don't have it to hand) that the 'IBS - Free At Last' book advises to avoid rice syrup on a low fodmap diet (specifically during the elimination phase) so that may explain why you sometimes feel off after eating one.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Danzig said:


> I'm pretty sure (although I don't have it to hand) that the 'IBS - Free At Last' book advises to avoid rice syrup on a low fodmap diet (specifically during the elimination phase) so that may explain why you sometimes feel off after eating one.


It does say that, but the reason for that caution is because most rice syrup is actually a blend of rice and corn syrup. Sweet Dreams brand Brown Rice Syrup is 100% rice-based and I've used it successfully in my own recipes with no issue. I eat the granola bars knowing that maybe the rice syrup isn't 100% rice but it's closer than anything else will ever get. I generally don't eat one if I've eaten any fruit that day already to avoid overloading on FODMAPs. I've eaten them in this way with no trouble but sometimes I do feel a little iffy. It really depends on what I've already eaten that day.


----------

